# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  1С:Предприятие 8. 1С-Логистика

## sos

*
"AXELOT: Логистика: Управление складом", ред. 3
"AXELOT: Логистика: Управление складом", ред. 3 - ОТУЧЕННАЯ
"AXELOT: TMS Логистика. Управление перевозкам
"AXELOT: TMS X4"
"AXELOT: TMS X4" - ОТУЧЕННАЯ
"AXELOT: WMS Логистика. Управление складом", ред 4
"РАРУС: Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП"
*

----------

AlDm (01.11.2021), onegreyonewhit (16.11.2017), SpFuture (02.07.2020), Stiletto68 (04.07.2018), Svetlana_K (05.08.2020)

----------


## pri_hod

релиз есть а толку, всеравно кряки к нему нету...

----------


## lara.fox

> релиз есть а толку, всеравно кряки к нему нету...


А ты скинь релиз пожайлуста,а я человечку однаму покажу может че и подберет тогда, я и кряк скину:)

----------


## pri_hod

*lara.fox*, http://upload.com.ua/get/901003876/

----------


## lara.fox

> *lara.fox*, http://upload.com.ua/get/901003876/


к сожалению мне мой IP не дает скачать вашу ссылку:(:confused:

----------


## pri_hod

*lara.fox*, http://rapidshare.com/files/26974273...__3.0.zip.html Зеркало

----------


## RegrZ

> А ты скинь релиз пожайлуста,а я человечку однаму покажу может че и подберет тогда, я и кряк скину:)


Ну как, есть результат, удалось отучить конфигурацию от ключика?
я посмотрел код, там чуть ли не весь функционал при работе с документами завязан на эту внешнюю компоненту, пол базы переписывать нужно чтобы ее отучить. :(

----------


## grom371

Тоже очень интересно

----------


## pri_hod

Вобщем пробовал разобратся с тем как работает защита. Есть файлик лежит в темлейтах, при загрузки конфы ключик его расшифровывает и создает обработку с расшифрованым модулем, если ключ вытянуть обработка не исчезает, так как конфа работает нормально до выключения. Но вопрос в том где она хранится, так и не удалось выяснить!

----------


## DuRkOo

Я тоже не знала что делать с управлением складом,в компьютере не разбиралась совсем, как бы не знаю, во многом советами с http://www.ya2b.ru/ya2b/consulting/ пользовалась, и очень даже помогало, если кому то что то непонятно ил неясно, попробуйте проконсультироваться именно там)

----------


## olegv

Добрый день! Скиньте, пожалуйста, ЛУС 3... с открытым модулем, ссылка в теме не рабочая

----------


## dobr222

> Добрый день! Скиньте, пожалуйста, ЛУС 3... с открытым модулем, ссылка в теме не рабочая


присоединяюсь, ищу 1С-Логистика: Управление складом 3.0 с открытым модулем и даже старую 2.0 для опытов

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "AXELOT: TMS X4", релиз 4.0.1.6*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) + Рук-во пользователя:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "AXELOT: WMS Логистика. Управление складом", релиз 4.5.1.4 от 25.12.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Ramza (03.04.2019), zavtrak turist (17.05.2019)

----------


## avtoprog

> присоединяюсь, ищу 1С-Логистика: Управление складом 3.0 с открытым модулем и даже старую 2.0 для опытов


Буду благодарен за ссылку на  конфигурацию 3.0/3.1 с открытым модулем и литературу по данной конфигурации

----------


## corech

Добрый день, подскажите как запустить AXELOT: TMS X4 хотя бы с демо базой для ознакомления ( пишет ключи защиты не обнаружены )...

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день, подскажите как запустить AXELOT: TMS X4 хотя бы с демо базой для ознакомления ( пишет ключи защиты не обнаружены )...


 - Если ключа нет и сами языками не владеете, то только искать того, кто согласиться для Вас снять защиту с конфигурации.

----------


## damon1978

Добрый день. Ни у кого случайно нет книги по "AXELOT: WMS Логистика. Управление складом", релиз 4.x.x.x.?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "AXELOT: WMS Логистика. Управление складом", релиз 4.6.1.1 от 26.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

vaukalak (11.11.2019)

----------


## damon1978

> *Конфигурация "AXELOT: WMS Логистика. Управление складом", релиз 4.6.1.1 от 26.04.2019*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) + обновление:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


Ukei, добрый день. Простите, а книги по конфигурации у Вас случайно нет?

----------


## Ukei

> Ukei, добрый день. Простите, а книги по конфигурации у Вас случайно нет?


 - К сожалению, нет. Сам бы не отказался.

----------


## damon1978

> - К сожалению, нет. Сам бы не отказался.


Книги нашел, но не очень свежие. Готов переслать.)

----------


## Ukei

> Книги нашел, но не очень свежие. Готов переслать.)


 - Нашли вот этот файл? http://www.unibytes.com/viponly/mgUd...oLqw-Us4P3UgBB Если нет, то выложите, пожалуйста, куда удобнее.

----------


## 19traurus79

Ошибка.jpg
Добрый вечер. Подскажите пожалуйста из-за чего появляется ошибка? Пытаюсь открыть документ "Приемка". WMS 3.1.44

----------


## Hopeless

Зраствуйте, у вас получилось скачать конфигурацию?:)

----------


## ShuR1k

Всем доброго дня, делюсь с теми кому требовалась литература по WMS 4 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3UNW/4H6Yao2iz

----------

andkart (14.07.2020), balazko (17.04.2020), erutan (06.12.2019), fort13 (10.06.2021), ilya_259 (27.05.2020), leov-001 (03.10.2019), mail4dek (15.05.2020), navruzbek (15.06.2020), ollegio3400 (27.10.2019), Romaha_79 (16.10.2019), sky99 (13.04.2020), vaukalak (11.11.2019), ZapMos (05.10.2019), Маруся18 (04.10.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "AXELOT: TMS X4", релиз 4.0.1.6*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "AXELOT: WMS Логистика. Управление складом", релиз 4.6.1.2 от 26.09.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "AXELOT: WMS Логистика. Управление складом", релиз 4.6.2.1 от 12.11.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

avlgal (11.12.2019), Djim (21.11.2019), dj_casanova (16.10.2020), dvol (23.01.2020), loginroman (24.06.2021), mentor11 (04.05.2021), mr.nion (17.12.2019), navruzbek (15.06.2020), nn_small (25.01.2021), ppw (21.10.2020), RedBalances (08.10.2021), sarvaryusupov (29.12.2020), SolomonRat (15.09.2020), vlad8787 (05.12.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ITOB: TMS Логистика. Управление перевозками", релиз 3.0.2.92 от 30.10.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

root7 (13.12.2019), sarvaryusupov (29.12.2020)

----------


## mr.nion

добрый день. подскажите, как правильно установить Axelot: TMS X4 отученную. После установки, при попытке запуска, пишет нарушение прав доступа. и 1с предприятие и 1с axelot качал с этого форума. заранее спасибо

----------


## Ukei

> добрый день. подскажите, как правильно установить Axelot: TMS X4 отученную. После установки, при попытке запуска, пишет нарушение прав доступа. и 1с предприятие и 1с axelot качал с этого форума. заранее спасибо


 - Нарушение прав доступа - это ошибка на уровне файловой системы, если Вы правильно ошибку цитируете. Запустите 1С от имени администратора. Ставить, кстати, платформу, нужно тоже с полными правами.

----------

mr.nion (17.12.2019)

----------


## mr.nion

> - Нарушение прав доступа - это ошибка на уровне файловой системы, если Вы правильно ошибку цитируете. Запустите 1С от имени администратора. Ставить, кстати, платформу, нужно тоже с полными правами.


Спасибо, переустановил все от имени администратора, изменил на всякий случай настройки брандмауэра в винде. Потом правда еще была ошибка, но уже другая. После небольших танцев с бубнами, все запустилось))

----------


## dvol

А скажите Axelot WMS Х5 - ссылок на конфигурацию не встречали?

----------

sky99 (09.04.2020)

----------


## Ukei

> А скажите Axelot WMS Х5 - ссылок на конфигурацию не встречали?


 - 1С у себя на портале выкладывает обновления только для ред. 4.0, а к ресурсам Axelot доступа тут наверное и нет ни у кого.

----------

dvol (23.01.2020)

----------


## dvol

> - 1С у себя на портале выкладывает обновления только для ред. 4.0, а к ресурсам Axelot доступа тут наверное и нет ни у кого.


Ну мало ли вот ЕЬS x4 тоже чисто Акселотовский продукт без 1С а тем не менее тут есть.

----------


## dvol

TMS я имел ввиду. Не переключил раскладку.

----------


## Ukei

> TMS я имел ввиду. Не переключил раскладку.


 - Все то же саме.

----------

dvol (23.01.2020)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "AXELOT: WMS Логистика. Управление складом", релиз 4.6.2.3 от 21.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

dvol (06.04.2020), saint_1 (12.10.2021), ser62954 (13.08.2020), Svetlana_K (05.08.2020), TogrulMemmedza (05.09.2020)

----------


## toleon

Добрый вечер! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, отученой версией Логистика: Управление складом 3.0 (3.1.7.2).
Очень нужно.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "AXELOT: WMS Логистика. Управление складом", релиз 4.0.2.4 от 16.03.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "AXELOT: WMS Логистика. Управление складом", релиз 4.0.2.5 от 19.03.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

ben87 (06.01.2021), ilya_259 (27.05.2020), ppw (21.10.2020), root7 (10.04.2020), Svetlana_K (05.08.2020)

----------


## 12345АС

Добрый день, а можете еще раз поделится версией Логистика: Управление складом 3.0 (3.1.7.2) с открытым модулем  пожалуйста очень надо.

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день, а можете еще раз поделится версией Логистика: Управление складом 3.0 (3.1.7.2) с открытым модулем  пожалуйста очень надо.


 - Все что есть отученное, выложено в начале темы.

----------


## 12345АС

> - Все что есть отученное, выложено в начале темы.


Да, скачал эту версию отученную, но там выходит ошибки "Значение не является значением объектного типа (глзУстановитьСледующийСт  тус) глЗащита.глзУстановитьСле  ующийСтатус(текФорма)" и почти на всех документов. А где найти этот защитный модуль не могу разобраться. 1с только начал изучать

----------


## Ukei

> Да, скачал эту версию отученную, но там выходит ошибки "Значение не является значением объектного типа (глзУстановитьСледующийСт  тус) глЗащита.глзУстановитьСле  ующийСтатус(текФорма)" и почти на всех документов. А где найти этот защитный модуль не могу разобраться. 1с только начал изучать


 - Попробуйте платформу не выше 8.3.10.

----------


## 12345АС

> - Попробуйте платформу не выше 8.3.10.


Платформа у меня 8.3.9

----------


## baravas812

После установки отученной TMS X4 после запуска в обработках вылезает ошибка "Недопустимое состояние потока записи  JSON" . Не подскажете, в чём проблема?

----------


## Btt91

всем привет у кого есть инструкция 1С:Предприятие 8. TMS Логистика. Управление перевозками

----------


## dvol

> всем привет у кого есть инструкция 1С:Предприятие 8. TMS Логистика. Управление перевозками


Документация по TMS X4 приложена к архиву 
по меньшей мере я ее оттуда вытаскивал, может что то поменялось, но 2 месяца назад там оно было.

----------

Svetlana_K (05.08.2020)

----------


## dvol

> всем привет у кого есть инструкция 1С:Предприятие 8. TMS Логистика. Управление перевозками


Документация по TMS X4 приложена к архиву 
по меньшей мере я ее оттуда вытаскивал, может что то поменялось, но 2 месяца назад там оно было.

----------

Svetlana_K (05.08.2020)

----------


## ИС2019

Добрый день, нужны ключи аппаратной защиты, для Логистика Управление Складом 3.0  на рабочее место и на радиотерминалы. КУПЛЮ б/у.

----------


## took1

Здравствуйте! А есть для WMS Логистика. Управление складом программа для ТСД под андроид отученная?

----------


## unnamsa

Здравствуйте. Требуется 1С:WMS Логистика. Управление складом, редакция 5.0 5.0.1.2 выпущенная 13.11.20

----------


## rvsn86

Добрый день. Нужна чистая Конфигурация "AXELOT: WMS Логистика. Управление складом", релиз 5

----------


## w1llko

Всем привет!
Подскажите пожалуйста, где найти документацию по настройке мобильных клиентов для конфигурации *"ITOB: TMS Логистика. Управление перевозками"*, буду признателен.

----------


## ShuR1k

Всем привет, может есть у кого модуль KPI? был признателен если поделитесь )

----------


## denger8088

Доброго времени суток! Получилось найти? тоже интересует данный вопрос

----------


## ShuR1k

> Доброго времени суток! Получилось найти? тоже интересует данный вопрос


Пришлось приобрести

----------


## ShuR1k

> Доброго времени суток! Получилось найти? тоже интересует данный вопрос


Пришлось приобрести, другого выхода не было (

----------


## Dmitriy.K76

Добрый день! Ссылка на Вашу отученную конфигурацию ЛУСа(3.1.7.2) устарела. Не могли бы Вы поделиться ей ещё разик? Заранее благодарен за помощь

----------


## sebe

Добрый день. Кто может поделиться Конфигурацией "AXELOT: WMS Логистика. Управление складом", релиз 5

----------


## ~oldest~

Добрый вечер, поделитесь если есть модуль защиты для "1С-Логистика: Управление складом" 3.

----------

